
Satellite Finder Online - wmat
http://arachnoid.com/satfinderonline/satfinderphp.php
======
tzs
Has anyone done a satellite finder that shows the satellite relative to the
stars at a particular time, instead of relative to the horizon and the pole?

For instance, suppose I'm trying to figure out if I have visibility to a
particular DirectTV satellite from my home. Instead of being told it is at 176
degrees from North and at an elevation of 27 degrees, I'd rather be told that
at 9:30 that night it will be in the middle of Orion, between Betelgeuse,
Bellatrix, and Orion's belt, and shown a star chart marking exactly where it
will be.

It's a lot easier to go out and see if I can see that part of Orion than to go
futzing around with a compass and a protractor.

------
davidantenna
pair it with [https://satsignature.com](https://satsignature.com) where you
can watch the satellite signals.

